# Mahindra 6530 fluid capacities or owners manual



## Godzilla (Dec 8, 2011)

I bought a 2010 Mahindra 6530 and am changing all the fluids and cannot find fluid capacities. I have the service manual that came with it but it does not have them, or am just too blind to see them. Is there an Owners Manual available? Or does anyone have these specs? Thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

2 wheel or 4 wheel drive?


----------



## Godzilla (Dec 8, 2011)

4 WD


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just note the levels on your dipsticks / filler openings and then replace with the same quantities as you drain out. It'll give you a close enough tally, to be able to walk it in. Then you can note the capacities in your service manual.


----------



## Duane Carr (Aug 31, 2020)

in my manual it is page 84 under lubricants. 
Oil is 2.3 gallon


----------



## Duane Carr (Aug 31, 2020)

Hydraulics is 11.88 gallons SAE 80W UTTO
Front axle is 2.03 gallons of SAE 80W140EP


----------

